# Salt Fork 10-20 Crappy Tournament?



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Saw a lot of boats head out at about 7:30. Looked like a crappie tourney. Anybody have any info on this? Did they catch many fish?
We didn't do well at all, only a few crappie & white bass all day. Very windy, hard to control boat, no saugeye caught. Did see some guys trolling for saugeye using in-line boards, maybe that's the way to go.
Brian


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

The Buckeye Crappie Crappie Challenge had their big classic yesterday. I heard it took nearly 10 lbs in only 8 fish to win. I also heard there was a 16 incher weighed in. 

As for me I got out there this evening and we caught 8. Biggest was 14.

The Eastern Buckeye Crappie Club Slabfest Tourny is at Salt Fork on November 3rd. Crappie fishing should still be good.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

JCS said:


> The Buckeye Crappie Crappie Challenge had their big classic yesterday. I heard it took nearly 10 lbs in only 8 fish to win. I also heard there was a 16 incher weighed in.
> 
> As for me I got out there this evening and we caught 8. Biggest was 14.
> 
> The Eastern Buckeye Crappie Club Slabfest Tourny is at Salt Fork on November 3rd. Crappie fishing should still be good.



Here are the top 3 places, 8 fish limit:

PLACE TEAM WEIGHT 
1 Freeman & Freeman 9.37 
2 Williamson & Williamson 7.53 
3 August & Bollenbacher 7.49 

Big fish went about 1.8 pounds.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I was able to do some shore line fishing from 2-6PM on Sunday and managed to catch approx 25 fish. Smallest fish was 10 1/2" with largest 15". I kept 6 of the smaller fish(10 1/2"-12") The 14" and 15" fish were released. All the fish were caught in 12' of water at a depth of 5-6'. Beautifull weather.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Here is the final results of the Salt Fork tourney.
http://www.buckeyecrappiechallenge.com/2005classic.htm


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Anything going on out there at Salt Fork??? will be renting a cabin this weekend.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The Crappies have slowed down do to the turn over! I fish there a lot for them and after the turn-over they move from the normal places we get them. I have been out the last 2 days and have been fishing mostly for Saugeyes,vertical jigging Vibes.We have been finding most of our fish in 18-20 fow.Catching a lot of BIG white bass ( biggest today was 17 in. ) Got 6 nice keeper Saugeye ( 16-17 in. ) Best spots were across the lake from the cabin ramp in the small bay,and the big bay down next to the dam.Hope this helps Crazy.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Anything going on from the shore??? I guess I should have mentioned that from the start.


----------

